# Did you get your BFP with an IUI???



## LLbean

I just want to see how many of you out there had success with IUI...doing my last medicated cycle next month and trying to stay optimistic

If you did succeed can you please share your story? how many IUI cycles did you do? what did you take? etc


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi,

I am 38 and DH is 40 - I have half an ovary (total), low AMH and ovulate sporadically. DH has a low count and XYY syndrome. We were not ready to start trying until last year as I had a lot of weight to lose, I lost over 35kg (around 75lb) and there is still plenty more where that came from but we knew we needed to start trying.

I had 2 tracking blood test cycles and went at it alone for another 3 months and then had 1st IUI on Feb 1st. I was on 25units of FSH injected daily from CD2 until day of procedure. I went for bloods several times a week and had an ultrasound on CD7 where they saw 6 follicles with 3 being over 14mm. They were 14,15 and 16. On CD10 I got a rushed call at work to say it looked likei was surging on my own so hubby needed to dash to fertility clinic and got there just after 1pm, I was told to go home and trigger (which would boost what my body was doing already) I triggered with 10 000 units of pregnyl and then had Valium (which I was told to take for procedure) and then I went down and had procedure done around 2:30pm. 

I was told to use ovidrel hcg shots on 5, 8 and 11th Feb and my pregnancy blood test was 18th.

Within about 4 days of procedure, I felt weird cramps, was tired and hungry and figured it was just the hormones, by 14th I knew something was going on. I did a test in the evening and got a :bfp: but felt it could still be the hcg in my system. I kept testing over next 4 days and the line got darker so by Monday 18th I was a nervous wreck. 18th the fertility clinic told me I was definitely pregnant.

Anyway there is my story so far :)


----------



## LLbean

that is WONDERFUL Dream! Congrats!!!

Hmm I only did the HCG to trigger and then IUI a day and a half later ...wonder if that makes a difference?

I was on Femara, then Bravelle and Cetrotide, then the Trigger (4 Follicles) and 2 days after IUI I started the Lovenox and progesterone. OH also on Steroids and Intralipids... Yet I did not succeed...so lets hope the last one does the trick!


----------



## xxDreamxx

LLBean - you are meant to trigger 24-36 hours before procedure so your timeframe sounds fine - I was just freaky in that I started ovulating on day 10 so they had to get me to rush in.


----------



## LLbean

oh ok... well lets see what happens ...hope it takes as hubby said no more after that one


----------



## zanDark

I didn't have success with my IUIs but I blame the doctor for being an a$$ (long story) and not the procedure itself! I've read about a lot of ladies who have had success with IUIs...and a couple of them were 40+ and even conceived twins!! 

Lots of baby dust to you and I hope your next IUI is successful!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

awww thank you! Yes I hope I get my twins too LOL


----------



## peacebaby

Just dropping in with 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

and 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Peace <3


----------

